# Most Visited South American City



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Just to keep the trend... 

For me:
Buenos Aires
Montevideo
São Paulo
Salvador


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

RIO should be the top one ...then Buenos Aires then Sao Paulo.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires and Caracas.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

None, as of yet 

My school was sponsoring a exchange to Brazil, for a semester.

If I was in the Geography major, I would have went there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sampa
Rio
Belo Horizonte 
Porto Alegre
Curitiba
...were the biggest I visited


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Chilled said:


> Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro


Agree ! :yes:

And São Paulo as a "tourist Business city" :yes:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

samba_man said:


> Agree ! :yes:
> And São Paulo as a "tourist Business city" :yes:


Sampa is extremly underrated for foreign tourists - probably because it doesn't have a beach. But it would offer so much from museums to parks and is one of the culinary and shopping capitals of the world - not even to mention its architecture, notably some of the greatest works by Niemeyer. It's not by chance that it is called New York of the South or the like.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I was only in Quito and Bogota os far. But I would love to travel more in South America.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro.

Sao Paulo in transit.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Punta del Este is the first summer-place in S.A


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd put it like this:

Rio de Janeiro
Buenos Aires
Sao Paulo
Santiago


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

i think it is sao paulo


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I really like Buenos Aires and Rio, I have been there several times. I also liked Quito a lot. Bogota was an very nice surprise and Sao Paolo was a disappointment for sure.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

lima..that's all but hopefully santiago , baires and rio


----------



## diet_coke (Oct 19, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Rio receives 2 000 000 foreign tourists every year (share of 33 % of Brazilian foreign tourism) then comes Florianopolis . Sao Paulo has 11 % of share of foreign tourists , so in 2005 received nearly 600 k foreign tourists, but I think that this figure will increase in the next few years ....Bs As also received 2 million tourists last year, Argentina is a trendy destination right now because it's very cheap , in the 90's this city was one of the most expensive in the world. All this info is oficial ! 

So, the answer of this question is : Bs As and Rio


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

None...yet!


----------



## myplayground_1900 (Feb 2, 2007)

samsonyuen said:


> None...yet!


Thta is imposible!" One city has to be the most visited city, LOL. 

Buenos Aires, and Rio received the same amount last year and they are the most vidited cities.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Sao Paulo, Montevideo and Buenos Aires! 

But I'm going to Santiago on July!


----------

